# how i built my 4x4x2 diamond enclousure



## bucket (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry guys i was so slow putting this on aps but been busy

Any how this is how i built my 4x4x2 diamond enclosure for around $400 & a case of beer.All the timbre was from bunnings[take a tape measure with you & chech all the lenghtsof the sheets & cuts]

Only use glass cause plastic is to flexable & your snake will slip through the sheets & then your have to pull your room apart to find where he's hiding.It happen to me.:shock:

I got 6 sheets of white melamine 1200x595 x16mm got one cut lenght ways 570mm for the back piece.
I used four sheets for the top and bottoms & the cut sheet 1200x570 and one full sheet for the back piece.All sheets 16mm thick for strenght.
I layed them down on the floor and put it together. i used tape to hold it together so i could check if it was square
View attachment 203757
View attachment 203760
View attachment 203761

View attachment 203762

Then pre drill all the holes for the screws.Don't go to close to the edge of the melamine or it will crack the plastic melamine.I used chipboard screws 40mm lenght.Put the screws about every 150 mm. screw all the sides & back you can not over do the screws.

For the back piece a little gap is fine if your using a back ground just silicone it good

View attachment 203764
View attachment 203766
View attachment 203765
View attachment 203767
View attachment 203768

To add strenght i used 2 sheets of melamine cut at 1168x 160 on top & bottom and for glass runners. I made a mistake first time i did not check if it was cut square at bunnings it was 10mm short at one end so i had to throw it out get it cut again.
If its not cut square the glass doors will not close nicely & you will have a gap at both ends by 10mm.In the second pic i can see its out 150on the right then 160 right
View attachment 203777
View attachment 203772

I used 1 aluminium vent on each side. White ones seem to fade with the heat and uv.
I forgot to take a picture while doing it.But all i did is measured the air vent than draw where it it going drill a hole in each corner than cut it out with a jigsaw

Then i siliconed all the edges and the gap in back piece

I glued the glass track runner on the bottom than the next day i turn it over & did the top. I used weights on top of them so they did not move.
View attachment 203778

For the background i used square tile vinyl sheets.there only until i get time to make a real good background.They have a arrow on the back just put them all the same way pointing up.After i put anything i could find to weigh down the sheets for about 12hrs to set them.You should check each sheet cause the patterns can be out abit. i got 3 sheets that where abit longer so i had to cut them.Very hard to cut them square
View attachment 203783
View attachment 203785
View attachment 203790


I got a thermostat off ebay and my light fittings,cages,vines from reptile direct.com [cheap].I got my mate to do all the wiring [i'd must likely kill myself or burn my place down] it only cost me a case of beer.It may cost you more to get someone to do it for you but its a lot safer.Wrong wiring could cause a fire & cook your pet 

View attachment 203791
View attachment 203793
View attachment 203794
View attachment 203796

This took me about four days in my spare time.
my only problem is getting him out of his new home but i think i figured that out cause he is now i the same room as my mice and he is aggro
If you have any questions you can pm me no problems at all if i'm not on-line


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW great job i really wish i had the skills to do it  your diamond will to stoked


----------



## xmickx (Jun 3, 2011)

awsome work bucket and step by step it feels great when you do one ya self


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 3, 2011)

That looks awesome


----------



## bucket (Jun 3, 2011)

It was easy to do.yer i love it when you finish building something and you can say that you did it youself & saved money doing it.


----------



## Scag (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice, What globe and wattage are you using for heating?


----------



## bucket (Jun 8, 2011)

i got a uv light and i'm using 150watt heat lights. i've given up on red heat lights & just started to use ceramic heat lights cause i was going through red heat lights about every 3 weeks or less


----------



## Virides (Jun 9, 2011)

To help with removing finger prints/hand smudges on the glass, we reccommend using our Antaresia Finger Grips - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about building my own, what size glass did you use and where did you get the glass runner


----------



## bucket (Jul 5, 2011)

glass runner from bunnings glass from windsor glass $118 for two pieces the measurements i can not remember the size but i used cardboard to make sure it would fit first 
i think around 600mm wide and 900mm high.


----------

